# Had The 30,000 Mile Mntc Done On Dodge Today



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

but it had to be done! $473 poorer








Change Oil $69.99, New Fuel Filter 59.99, New Air Filter 22.99,Differential Services 159.98, Tranny Flush and Fill 119.99, Lube Chassis and Drivelines , Inspect Brakes, Check Tranfer Case N/C. Now she's ready to take the Outback more places!









Tomorrow it goes to Dodge for recall work.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Youve got to be Kidding. that Much??


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW....I would do it all but the trans service. Gotta pay to play I guess. Thats a good days work though. I would be getting lunch after that job.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

What did they do to your differential that cost $159?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The fluid id synthetic in the diffs. At the parts stores is 14-18 a quart.

4 in rear and 2 and 1/2 front plus labor.. Just about right.

I have a cover that doubles the rear capacity. Autozone sells mobil 1 for 18 per quart. 150 bucks to just change the diff oil if I do it myself...

Dodges come with full synthetic thruout except the engine. Makes for expensive changes.

Knock on a rams horn, my truck has never seen a dealer, yet.

Carey


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Id say both...80 a piece. Hopefully the covers were removed, surfaces scraped clean, gears inspected for funny wear, new silicone applied and refilled with new gear oil. Honestly they probably sucked them out then refilled them. Thats the new way but I'm ol' school and do it the hard way. The way I was taught by actual technicians, not part changers. Its hard to find places that do it that way anymore. Too many jiffy lubes, they take the techs out and make it fast and cost less. I have seen there results of unskilled labor while I worked at Dodge. They break it and we fix it......Sorry but I have to vent, seen it too many times and fixed too many stupid mistakes.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

No need for sily cone on a dodge. The cover gaskets are reusable.

I like to check the torque on the carrier cap bolts too. Mine are torqued to over 200 and are less than that every time I check em. I know knowone but myself would ever do that.

I agree, nothing like doin it yourself.

For all the work you had done Doxey they didnt stick ya too bad. Ive heard some that charge 150 each differential. And 199 on a trans service.

Carey


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> but it had to be done! $473 poorer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of money, but now you're ready for Deception Pass!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> but it had to be done! $473 poorer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of money, but now you're ready for Deception Pass!!!!
[/quote]
AND another 30,000 miles! if you don't do the maintenance work and have proof, you can have problems with a warranty issue. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats about right and Carey is right about, well everything, but I just did the Dodge I bought. Complete changeover to Amsoil ( except the trans, cause it was just rebuilt) and it was about $300 for fluids. The gaskets are reusable. Diesels have large capacities for fluids, think maybe the most, but not positive. More than CHevy and Ford is close to the same.

Love working on my new truck and being able too.

Jim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick and I just spent 4 hours with Carey and I don't care what everyone else is saying, he is too a nice guy!







Was GREAT meeting you Carey! Drive Safe!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW! Makes me glad that Johh and I do all the regular maintenance on our truck ourselves. We keep all receipts for anything we buy and a log of the date and mileage when scheduled maintenance is required. WE are at the 35k mark now. Truck is 4 years old this month. 
The Mag-Hytec front and rear differential covers sure make it easy to change the fluid and keep a check on it with the magnetic dip-stick. We changed the fluids in the differentials and added the new covers at the 15k mark. Couldn't believe the muck that was in there from the factory! Switched to Amsoil full synthetic and changed again at 30k miles. It still looked new!
We also have the Mag-Hytec tranny cover. Switched it out at about 15k miles, too. Figured it couldn't hurt since it adds fluid capacity.
As for the fuel filters, I knew I was going to have to learn to do that after the first one was changed. I now buy them from Genos Garage and changed them every 6 months regardless of mileage. We only put about 6-8k miles a year on the truck since it is no longer a daily driver. The filters are only about $12 each and very easy to change. After injector problems when new, the dealer (who, believe or not, is great) told me to change the filter more often. 
Be sure to keep a check on the fuel line isolators for tightness and/or cracked isolators. They are blue in color and some have been known to crack. The vibration causes a compromise in the injeciton line and a big, big mess. I can't remember off the top of my head, but I think its the number 5 that is the most common culprit. So we bought one and keep it in the truck just in case.
We try to keep our truck out of the shop except for things we can't do ourselves. When we do have to take it in, we have a good guy about 45 minutes away that we trust and does us right. WE did have to replace the batteries recently. Couldn't believe what a difference it made in starting. 
Oh, and don't forget to grease the front drive shaft u-joint. A lot of people have said their dealers have told them there isn't one despite the sticker under the hood. We found ours and keep it greased, too. We do the chassis as well. About the only thing the dealer does is front end alignment and tire rotation (and warranty claims!). 
Happy travels to all this SUMMER and be safe. Phillip and John


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not bad on price except for that fuel filter. I buy them for $10-15 and it is a two minute job to change it out. $60 for that is highway robbery.


----------

